# Delta Uniplane



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm looking for a no-longer-supplied Uniplane guard or at least a pattern for one. Any help would be appreciated. Dan


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Your post may get more exposure*

if you put it on the "classified" thread, rather than here. People are looking for things there "Wanted..." Just a thought,:smile: bill


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*measurements or pattern*

I have plastic. Can anyone help with a pattern or a few measurements?


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*Done*

Done deal. I now have a whole extra Uniplane thanks to Bob Goodman.


----------

